# Review of the Chinese-made "Lock Phoenix 6" slingshot



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Having purchased a few of the very reliable Dankung slingshots, I was curious to see what the average Chinese customer can expect when ordering slingshots at Taobao.com, which is part of the Alibaba group.

For the rest of us, engtabao.com is the English version of the main Taobao website.

After exploring the large number of possible options from various sellers, and with the possible real risk of bootleg zinc alloy (pot metal) copies floating about in the system in the back of my mind, I chose to give the so-called "Lock Phoenix 6" titanium alloy TC21 slingshot with a range of accessories a try for USD 55, plus shipping costs (ouch!).

Most Chinese online sellers offer package deals along with the slingshots they sell, where you can choose the range of accessories you wish to have: these can include lanyards, magnetic ammo holders, steel ball bearings, slingshot bags, ready made sets of flat bands (or tubes), mud balls (safe lightweight 10 mm ammo because it shatters on impact), flexible plastic targets, and other relevant items to get started. Slingshot shooting appears to be a national sport in China.

All these accessories are nice, but will increase your shipping costs significantly depending on where you are based: check this carefully before you order.

*Here is where I ordered my "Lock Phoenix 6" slingshot:* http://www.engtaobao.com/item/taobao/572627429200.html

Ordering at engtaobao involves two separate stages: you pay for the order, wait for a few days for it to arrive at the Taobao warehouse, and then pay separately for the shipping. Make sure to read their instructions before you proceed with your order. The system is reliable in my opinion. Two relevant links you should consult before ordering anything there:

http://www.engtaobao.com/guide/view/place-order.html

and

http://www.engtaobao.com/guide/view/submit-delivery.html

*Was I happy with what I received two weeks later?* Yes, as the slingshot is indeed made of titanium alloy (to the best of my knowledge!) as stated in the online product description, and is beautifully finished. I had to rework the thread of one of the steel compression screws for the fork clamps. You also have to insert the fiber optic rods yourself, which is done as follows: cut the required lengths, place these inside the various small holes in the cast iron sights, and use a firelighter to singe the ends. Quite simple really. No instructions are provided, so I found the method online.

The accessories I received included a nicely made paracord lanyard, a PVC slingshot bag with a belt attachment loop, two magnetic BB holders (quite useful), 12 sets of ready made good quality rubber flat bands with relatively small microfiber pouches adapted for 8 mm ammo, 300 steel ball bearings in 8 mm, and 200 hardened mud balls in 10 mm (apparently very popular in China).

Clearly, all this put up my shipping costs, but I wanted to see what all this actually looks like.

*I would therefore recommend buying this slingshot at Aliexpress*, where it is sold as a *304 stainless steel version *without the accessories for around USD 30-35 and *free shipping* (hmm... nothing is ever free, right?).

It is advertised with a different name (different online seller?), but is essentially the same product.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Powerful-slingshot-Stainless-Steel-Catapult-with-Flat-Rubber-Band-Outdoor-Shooting-slingshots-for-Hunting-New/32892856468.html?spm=2114.search0204.3.291.58143328v9frme&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10059_10884_10887_10696_100031_10084_10083_10103_10618_10307_10134,searchweb201603_55,ppcSwitch_5_ppcChannel&algo_expid=fc284170-ea1d-47c9-8277-8c319192296e-46&algo_pvid=fc284170-ea1d-47c9-8277-8c319192296e&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0

Enjoy my review video:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Great review and buying tutorial. Thanks.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Interesting handle? Wonder how the sights would work at 100 yards.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The sights are actually quite well thought out, because they allow you to ensure that your are holding the slingshot perpendicularly relative to the drawn bands: you simply align the two sight "boxes" visually, and aim via the fiber optics.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

You know so much about shopping at chinese taobao!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

...well, at the English version of taobao i.e engtaobao.

At first it seems a little complicated, but its actually quite straight forward. That said, anyone ordering at engtaobao should opt for the minimum accessory package when choosing a slingshot to keep the weight, and thus the shipment costs to a strict minimum.

Aliexpress will in any case be cheaper when ordering a slingshot, as shipment is "free" (expect to wait about a month to receive the goods).

A hint: the slingshot range at the so-called "YX Extraordinary Store" and those sold under the "Oloey" label in the Aliexpress site seem quite good to me - see what you think:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Stainless-steel-slingshot/3933001_513236261.html?spm=2114.12010608/itm2home-1.0.0.98fe6f974FEtqE

and

https://www.aliexpress.com/premium/oloey-slingshots.html?d=y&blanktest=0&origin=y&SearchText=oloey+slingshots&tc=ppc&initiative_id=AS_20180928114503&isViewCP=y&catId=0

FYI, if ever...


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Check this design with thumb support:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ouu thats tight.


Ordo said:


> Check this design with thumb support:


Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> Ouu thats tight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Check directly from Taobao and we will buy for you.

you can use google translate to see the translation. any chinese character you want to search with, just leave a message in the enquiries section, we will respond.

https://slingshooting.com/product/slingshot-customization-or-procurement-service-for-any-slingshot-you-want/


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The *Phoenix-6* looks like a comfortable frame. I have never purchased from Taobao or the English version but I have made many AliExpress purchases without any issues. The trick for faster AliEx shipping is to opt for a shipping upgrade from the free option. For Switzerland you can opt for the ePacket 20-35 day for often less than a dollar (35 day guaranty). For Canada, the ePacket is 16-26 days and the extra costs vary greatly between dealers but I usually get the packages in less than 3 weeks. You can get a refund if the guaranty time is exceeded. The other option is to chose to extend your buyer protection so you can still get your money back if the new timeline passes.

Similar frame for $15.80 plus 69 cents extra for ePacket shipping to Switzerland.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Slingshot-Hunting-Powerful-Catapult-Stainless-steel-Head-Wood-Handle-Outdoor-Handhold-Shooting-Game-with-Rubber-Band/2934060_32891611845.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.25.5d34701eEosWwi

Or, another similar for $15.37 plus 64 cents for ePacket.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hunting-Slingshot-Stainless-Steel-Catapult-Wood-Handle-Outdoor-Precise-Shooting-with-1pc-Flat-Rubber-Band/2934060_32978415558.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.29.ff0ca22avyyHqO

Or, another similar for $15.49 plus 67 cents for ePacket.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Slingshot-For-Hunting-Catapult-Stainless-steel-Outdoor-Shooting-Handheld-Slingshots-Bow-with-Rubber-band-New-2018/2934060_32916642528.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.27.ff0ca22aizIk61

Or, $15.76 plus 67 cents for ePacket

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Slingshot-Hunting-Stainless-Steel-Head-Catapult-Wood-Handle-Shooting-Sling-Shot-Outdoor-Game-with-Flat-Rubber/2934060_32977386295.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.51.ff0ca22aEtsbRU

These steel pincher frames caught my attention a short while ago. I bought an AliEx "Shock" style of frame and have been tinkering with new handle designs. The stainless steel handle (tested) is quite heavy. I'm reshaping an oak handle so the frame can be held more like a recurve bow with straight wrist and index finger and thumb pointing in the target direction with palm contacting the heavily arched handle. The standard pincher frames are often held with the wrist bent back to drop the palm onto the handle. It's fun to experiment but sometimes it fails and all ends up in the growing totebox.

Keep up the great reviews Pebble Shooter! Thanks!


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Those Chinese ones look cool and all but I dont like shooting ott and haven't seen it ttf style haven't looked either though


----------



## Bmwbob (Jun 26, 2019)

I have one of these frames and am experimenting with different band material and the "fist grip" hold.
Will report back when I've reached a conclusion.
Bob


----------

